# BBC Desert Island Discs



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Just in case those in non-British countries don't know, DID is a long running BBC radio show. Each week, someone famous chats about their life with the presenter whilst choosing 8 "Desert Island Discs" and at the end a luxury and a book. Over the years, many significant musical people (e.g. Georg Solti, Jacqueline du Pré and Itzhak Perlman) have appeared, and many are available to listen to on the well organised webiste:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/features/desert-island-discs/find-a-castaway
You can also see the choices for all the castaways without listening to the program to "gauge their tastes".
There is a lot of good stuff there - a wonderful one I recently listened to was with the 1981 incarnation of the Beaux Arts Trio (Menahem Pressler, Bernard Greenhouse and Isidore Cohen): http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/features/desert-island-discs/castaway/56529408#p009mtpr

Have fun :cheers:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Another great series to add to my podcast addiction. I confess I've never heard of more than half the guests.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Excellent............


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Did you know that Elizabeth Schwarzkopf and Cleo Laine are the only guests to have chosen only their own recordings.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

moody said:


> Did you know that Elizabeth Schwarzkopf and Cleo Laine are the only guests to have chosen only their own recordings.


No, jaqueline du pre (if that's how you spell it) picked a recording of herself and Barenboim.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> No, jaqueline du pre (if that's how you spell it) picked a recording of herself and Barenboim.


Read his post again


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> Another great series to add to my podcast addiction. I confess I've never heard of more than half the guests.





moody said:


> Did you know that Elizabeth Schwarzkopf and Cleo Laine are the only guests to have chosen only their own recordings.


The Beverly Sisters chose one of their own recordings. I heard it live as a boy!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

moody said:


> Did you know that Elizabeth Schwarzkopf and Cleo Laine are the only guests to have chosen only their own recordings.


I did read this:

Top 5 narcissists on Desert Island Discs
1. Elisabeth Schwartzkopf is remembered by a handful of opera enthusiasts for her career as a soprano, but whatever singing ability she may have had is almost entirely eclipsed by her appearance in 1958 on Desert Island Discs, a BBC radio programme that requires interviewees to choose eight songs that would be their sole entertainment on a desert island. Seven of her choices featured her own voice, and the eighth was the instrumental prelude to an opera recording in which she was the star.

2. Norman Wisdom chose five of his own songs, including the appropriately titled Narcissus.

3. Rolf Harris, cartoonist, artist, pop singer and a national treasure who recently admitted that he'd never read any Shakespeare, has appeared on Desert Island Discs twice, so he cannot claim not to understand the concept. Nevertheless, for his second outing, in 1999, he chose three songs of his own.

4. Only two people have ever chosen Gary Glitter records to take with them, and one of them was Gary himself. Paul Gadd, to call him by his real name, was interviewed in 1981, 15 years before he was convicted of abusing two underage girls.

5. And finally, Engelbert Humperdinck, the ham-faced cheese-peddler who, if placed under a metaphor grill, would be a crooning croque monsieur. He only chose one of his own records, but earns his place with his spectacular choice of book to take with him to the island: his own autobiography


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

He said "only their own recordings." 

And I'd like to add a kibbutz by saying: suspect; but I really really do not enjoy hearing myself.

p.s. Thank you for the link!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> No, jaqueline du pre (if that's how you spell it) picked a recording of herself and Barenboim.


Wakey,wakey,pay attention.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Britain IS an island, lol. Just tally what is in the hands of the local inhabitants


----------



## josecamoessilva (Nov 25, 2011)

Great find, now joining the other 238 podcasts in my iTunes to which I also never listen for lack of time.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

